# Knittax "Automatic"



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

I just acquired a knittax "automatic" knitting machine from a friend that had it in a barn. It was her grandmothers and has no idea about it. It needs lots of work but i have no idea where to start. it also has the ribbing attachment, JAC 40 (no idea what it is or if it even goes with it) and Knittax tape measure (pattern reader). I havent been able to find a manual for the machine, I did find one for the jac 40 on machine knitting,etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sheehan said:


> I just acquired a knittax "automatic" knitting machine from a friend that had it in a barn. It was her grandmothers and has no idea about it. It needs lots of work but i have no idea where to start. it also has the ribbing attachment, JAC 40 (no idea what it is or if it even goes with it) and Knittax tape measure (pattern reader). I havent been able to find a manual for the machine, I did find one for the jac 40 on machine knitting,etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The Knitting Closet (online) offers the manual for the Knittex Knitting Machine Manual on CD for $9.

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd-knittax-am-3-knitking-opinst-manual.cfm

'Knittax Knitting Machine (Knitking) Op/Inst Manual on CD. Includes several knitting patterns with step by step instructions on how to knit several garments. Also available with Ribber Basic Instructions. Available on CD with free shipping or as computer-to-computer E-Transfer download. There were two popular Knittax Knitting Machines: #1) Model AM-3 and #2) Knittax Automatic. While both are somewhat similar, there were some visible differences, notably the location of the row counter. Operating the machines were quite similar similar however two different manuals were printed."

toll Free: 866-463-8810 (local line 321-961-2801). They are located in Florida. They should be able to help you on which manual to order.

If you speak Spanish, there are a couple of videos on Youtube:






There was a later model #2000 Knittax. Your model # will be important. On Ebay you will find some Knittax Knitting Machine accessories and pattern books. Hope this helps get you started??


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's a nice machine, I hope you can restore it.


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks. Does anyone know if it has a spongebar that needs replaced?


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is the paper manual which would be easier than a cd and you can pay through paypal but I do not know how much it costs:
http://manualbuzz.com/document.php?lang=en&iddocument=D7e3fzjdve#.Vi4nlLerRMU


----------



## Mrs Svensson (May 14, 2013)

Hi!

the website Machineknittingetc has the manual for free:

Knitking Knittax AM3 with Coordinated Ribber User Manua.

Hope this helps.
Regards Marianne in Sweden


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

There is a group on Yahoo of Knittax AM3 users. I have needles somewhere if you need some. good luck


----------



## Sheehan (Aug 30, 2015)

thanks marcias knitting. i am going to have to take it apart piece by piece and then put it back together. I'll let you know. The KM is in bad shape, but the ribber is even worse.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are your manuals, for free.
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=Knittax


----------



## Schnauzermom (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the AM3 which is very similar to your machine and mine does not have a sponge bar or strip but has a long spring which does the same thing as a sponge bar. I hope you get it going they are such great machines. My machine was in great condition when I got it but It took some time to find some of the tools and accessories that are needed. Good luck.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sheehan said:


> I just acquired a knittax "automatic" knitting machine from a friend that had it in a barn. It was her grandmothers and has no idea about it. It needs lots of work but i have no idea where to start. it also has the ribbing attachment, JAC 40 (no idea what it is or if it even goes with it) and Knittax tape measure (pattern reader). I havent been able to find a manual for the machine, I did find one for the jac 40 on machine knitting,etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Sheehan,
There is a Knittax group on Yahoo Groups. They have everything from lots of experience to information and maybe even scarce as hen teeth parts. Join for free and also get your manuals there for free.


----------



## Jepne (Jan 15, 2019)

Just realized my reply above is redundant.


----------



## Jepne (Jan 15, 2019)

The manual is free here - I just downloaded it and read it.

http://machineknittingetc.com/knitking-knittax-am3-with-coordinated-ribber-user-manual.html?fbclid=IwAR02cpsTEh-BgC31pFOjMFts_zOfP4l5Zdoa0FSDs3XrjJg5JDR3r63AyrQ

There is no mention of a sponge bar in it.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

No. The knittax does not have a sponge bar.


----------

